# Zoomie Aftermath



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

There was a mad case of the zoomies tonight at my house and I think they broke Penny...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

This is exactly why I created that public service announcement about zoomies. I hope she recovers! Hugs and prayers.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

As we say about zoomies in our house, "It's all fun and games until someone ends up in a cone!" (Or God forbid, CRATE REST!)


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish I had taken your service announcement more seriously!! 

Cash actually ended up with the worst of it. Not long after I took this picture I noticed him limping around favoring his back leg - his legs should probably be insured because they are so valuable...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope sweet Cash is feeling better


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Same here. Would visiting a center where Cash could work out on a treadmill help?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is ok - sometimes when he runs around crazy, especially when he's running around things like the coffee table, he tweaks his leg/hip. His alignment is definitely off - his backbone curves a bit and he tends to lean to one side a little. I think it's just something that he's going to have to deal with, part of the amputation process. Swimming would probably be the best thing, but I'm honestly not sure if he can swim. He'll go in the ocean or a lake, but he never goes deep enough to actually swim. I tried taking him into a pool once and he scratched me up pretty good before I could figure out if he could swim. When he tweaks his legs, I just give him a good massage and some cuddles and he usually bounces back pretty fast.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Our friend Vicky got injured during zoomies!.....Truly, Spider and Milly (GWP) were zooming in a field and Milly zoomied (patenting "zoomied" haha) right into human Vicky and broke her (Vicky's) leg, she was off work for months.

..Milly the leg breaker..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang, I've had them knock me down, but so far no broken bones.
My husband had a tooth get cracked, taking a head butt from Cash. In all fairness he was on the floor wrestling with Cash during a case of the zoomies. Let me get on the floor with a dog flying 90 miles a hour through the house. It was a accident just waiting to happen.

I have vet prescribed medicine in my cabinet, for when zoomies go bad.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Dang, I've had them knock me down, but so far no broken bones.
> My husband had a tooth get cracked, taking a head butt from Cash. In all fairness he was on the floor wrestling with Cash during a case of the zoomies. Let me get on the floor with a dog flying 90 miles a hour through the house. It was a accident just waiting to happen.
> 
> _*I have vet prescribed medicine in my cabinet, for when zoomies go bad.*_


I hide in a panic room haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha ha,I should have stated its a pain medicine (for the dogs) for muscle strains.
Holds them over until my vet can see them. Cash only likes to hurt himself, right after the vet closes for the day.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash has taken his zoomie injury to the extreme! I'm honestly not quite sure what's bugging him, his front leg, back leg, foot - I just can't tell what's bothering him. This morning he got up, ate breakfast and got on my bed while I was getting ready for work. He was snuggled up with Penny and when I went into the other room, Penny followed me but Cash didn't. This isn't totally unusual, because sometimes he likes to stay on the bed by himself. Well a few minutes after I left the room, I hear this quiet whining coming from the bedroom, when I went in there, Cash is standing with his front foot on my footboard but he won't jump down. When he sees me, he wags his tail and gives me a look like he'd like a little help. I picked him up and set him on the ground and he ran into the other room and jumped on the couch. I don't know if he is just working me or if something hurts and he doesn't want to jump down. He's due for some shots, so maybe I'll have vet give him a once over and see what's going on.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma had a case of the zoomies while Mark and I were in the back yard. I have to stand in the walkway where it is narrow and closer to the deck than actually in the grassy area of the yard. Or else my hands or my behind get bit! When zoomies hit in the house Dharma bounces from the love seat to the sofa and tosses her toys. She chases the cats too. Dharma plays with her stuffed toys by tossing them or hitting us with her rope toys. She plays with her kibble on the floor and rolls on and dive bombs it. Yes it is all fun and games until someone gets hurt! 
Hope Cash is feeling better. Yes we should all probably take heed of your special announcement.


----------

